# Funniest mipselled Tatoos



## Retired (Apr 14, 2015)

I must have too much tome on my hands to be looking at sites that show funny mipselled tattoos:

Misspelled Tattoos: Permanent And Hilarious (PHOTOS)


----------



## GDPR (Apr 14, 2015)

I guess I must have too much time on my hands too since I looked at all of them.

I haven't seen any misspelled ones in real life but I have seen a lot of really bad ones,the kind people think are a good idea when they're drunk.

And I have seen many people get their boyfriends/girlfriends name on them.That has almost always been a sure sign they would break up soon.LOL.

Haha...just noticed you misspelled the word misspelled,that was intentional,right?


----------



## Retired (Apr 14, 2015)

I once knew a guy who was proud of his Italian heritage, so he had a map of Ital tattooed on his back.  Trouble was, the tatoo artist must have been looking at the image in a mirror, because the tattoo was inverted..:lol:



> Haha...just noticed you misspelled the word misspelled,that was intentional,right?



Dunno, was never a good speeler.


----------



## Andy (Apr 17, 2015)

Steve said:


> I must have too much tome on my hands to be looking at sites that show funny mipselled tattoos:
> 
> Misspelled Tattoos: Permanent And Hilarious (PHOTOS)



lol Not to be fussy but I thought the title of this post and this comment was funny. Looking at the tattoo's must have rubbed off on you Steve.  Just teasing you.


----------

